# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si Mund Te Bej Lidhjen Elektrike  Per 10 Pc

## sadmadman

* SI MUND TE BEJE LIDHJEN  ELEKTRIKE PER 10 PC TE NJE  NET CAFE SE PO ME IKEN TRURI  KAM NJE  RRJET TE VJETER NE SERI TELASH MARIMANGE DHE THEM ME KA DJEGUR SHUME HERE  GRUPET E USHQIMEVE TE PC  ME NDIHMONI NS MUNDENI KUSH KA NJE NET CAFE E KA TE THJESHTE  ME NDERTONI NJE SKEME  DHE NR E PRIZAVE QE DUHEN THEKSOJ QE KAM DY BURIME RRYME*  :arushi:  :me dylbi:  FALEMINDERIT

----------


## The Pathfinder

Per mendimin tim, se pari te duhet te ndertosh nje automat ne vendin ku te futet rryma ne dhome.
Se dyti te perdoresh te pakten nje prize per dy PC.
te duhet te cash murin dhe te krijosh kuti shperndarese, te pakten 2 kuti shperndarese.
Mire do ishte qe madje cdo 4 PC te kishin edhe nje automat me vete, por kjo nuk eshte edhe aq e rendesisshme!

----------


## sadmadman

* kemundesi tme bsh nje skeme te detajuar  faleminderit*

----------


## The Pathfinder

Nuk e di si te te ndihmoje me skice.
Pasi me fjale eshte shume qarte.
Pasi nuk e di sesi do i vendosesh PC gjithashtu.
Po e perseris perseri:
e merr rrymen elektrike nga nje cep i dhomes, ne mes, varja.
Aty krijon nje automat me rreth 5-6 celese. Per 10 PC=5 celesa.
Dhe ne fund ne gjatesine nga toka ku do krijohen prizat do besh nje kuti shperndarese.
Dhe per cdo PC ose dy PC krijon nga nje prize.
Une nuk jam elektricist, por keshtu kam pare dhe kam asistuar.
Gjej ndonje shok elektricist me mire  :i ngrysur:

----------


## altiX

@sadmadman,
Këto dy burime të rrymës a janë të siguruara me siguresa automatike?
 Nëse jo, atëher secilën e siguron me nga një siguresë *16A*, nëse kablloja është e tipit NYM 3x2,5mm². Pasi ti sigurosh këto burimet e rrymës, atëher prej daljes së secilës siguresë krijon nga *5* priza. Pra, me një kabëll  të tipit NYM 3x2,5mm² shkon te njëra prizë dhe katër tjerat i lidhë në mënyrë serike, prej kësaj të parës.

Kujdes: Trashësia e telit te burimi duhet të jetë më e madhe ose e barabartë me trashësinë e telit në dalje të siguresave. Kablloja duhet të jetë së paku *NYM 3x2,5mm²*.

----------


## Aikido

Ke 10 pc x 250 w = 2500 Merr një stabilizator 5000 w dhe e zgjish shum mirë problemin. Ku mund ta vendosësh me një vend ku e ke mundësin ti shpërndash prizat lehtësisht dhe pa krijuar probleme me kabllot e tyre. Mund të përdorësh priza 5-çe ku të jenë cilësore dhe jo të lodhura, pasi dhe ato ndikojn në trasmetimin e rrymës e cila krijon dhe luhajtje në rrjet.

----------


## Aikido

sadmadman ja ku e ke një skemë të vogël e cila do të ndihmojë shumë nëse e zbaton.



P = Priza dyshe ose treshe, PRIZË = Priza të mira cilësore, që e mbajn brënda kapacitetin e dy ose tre prizave dyshe. Po në të njëjtën mënyrë dhe për 5 kompjutera të tjerë.

Shpresojë të të ndihmojë në një farë mënyre, nëse ja tregon këtë skemën një elektriçisti do ta ketë shum më të lehtë ta zbatojë, dhe nuk do kesh rrëmujë aspak me kabullat.

----------


## xfiles

> Ke 10 pc x 250 w = 2500 Merr një stabilizator 5000 w dhe e zgjish shum mirë problemin. Ku mund ta vendosësh me një vend ku e ke mundësin ti shpërndash prizat lehtësisht dhe pa krijuar probleme me kabllot e tyre. Mund të përdorësh priza 5-çe ku të jenë cilësore dhe jo të lodhura, pasi dhe ato ndikojn në trasmetimin e rrymës e cila krijon dhe luhajtje në rrjet.


sa zgjidhje inteligjente dhe e thjeshte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## OO7

> * kemundesi tme bsh nje skeme te detajuar  faleminderit*


Ke ber gje llafe me elektricistat ti !?

----------


## Dito

> Ke 10 pc x 250 w = 2500 Merr një stabilizator 5000 w dhe e zgjish shum mirë problemin. Ku mund ta vendosësh me një vend ku e ke mundësin ti shpërndash prizat lehtësisht dhe pa krijuar probleme me kabllot e tyre. Mund të përdorësh priza 5-çe ku të jenë cilësore dhe jo të lodhura, pasi dhe ato ndikojn në trasmetimin e rrymës e cila krijon dhe luhajtje në rrjet.


Kot te pyes meqe ja dike kaq mire ketij muhabeti, sa watt merr ne eksitim motherboard with monitor crt.

Kur te zgjidhesh kete problemin sugjeroji ate stabilizatorin pastaj.

----------


## Aikido

> Kot te pyes meqe ja dike kaq mire ketij muhabeti, sa watt merr ne eksitim motherboard with monitor crt.
> 
> Kur te zgjidhesh kete problemin sugjeroji ate stabilizatorin pastaj.


Dito, unë e mora me përafërsi duke u bazuar tek LCD dhe jo tek CRT (kanë dal mode) nuk besoj se ka qëndër Interneti me monitor të till.

Mund ta shikojë sesa amps e ka, dhe e llogarit p.sh: ''_INPUT 9V, 0.5A_", atëherë kjo është 9 volt amps x 0,5 = 4,5 watts.

Pastaj nuk ka pse ti besojë kur i thot 300 watts kur përdoren vetëm 65. Një monitor LCD përdor vetëm 35 watts, një monitor CRT përdor 80 watts, një modem përdor rreth 7 - 8 watts, një router D-Link përdor rreth 4.5 watt.

Si i del llogaria sipas teje? Mund të shkojë më shum? Apo do bazohemi tek fuqia që thot 300 - 400 watts? Këto janë të testuara që nuk harxhojn më shum sesa kaq që i listova më lart unë.

----------


## Dito

> Dito, unë e mora me përafërsi duke u bazuar tek LCD dhe jo tek CRT (kanë dal mode) nuk besoj se ka qëndër Interneti me monitor të till.
> 
> Mund ta shikojë sesa amps e ka, dhe e llogarit p.sh: ''_INPUT 9V, 0.5A_", atëherë kjo është 9 volt amps x 0,5 = 4,5 watts.
> 
> Pastaj nuk ka pse ti besojë kur i thot 300 watts kur përdoren vetëm 65. Një monitor LCD përdor vetëm 35 watts, një monitor CRT përdor 80 watts, një modem përdor rreth 7 - 8 watts, një router D-Link përdor rreth 4.5 watt.
> 
> Si i del llogaria sipas teje? Mund të shkojë më shum? Apo do bazohemi tek fuqia që thot 300 - 400 watts? Këto janë të testuara që nuk harxhojn më shum sesa kaq që i listova më lart unë.



Shoh qe nuk e ke idene per cfare te flas une. Fjala eksitim ne elektronike te thote ndonje gje apo jo?
Fotografia qe po te tregoj me poshte quhet elektrolitik ose kontesator ne shqip dhe nese ja ke idene se cfare ben ky ne eksitim atehere po mund te sugjerosh.
Dito eshte dikush qe i njeh mire komponentet elektronike dhe perseri nuk jap ide pasi per mua nuk sqarohet asgje nga kerkuesi se cfare fuqie do te instaloje.

----------


## Aikido

> Shoh qe nuk e ke idene per cfare te flas une. Fjala eksitim ne elektronike te thote ndonje gje apo jo?
> Fotografia qe po te tregoj me poshte quhet elektrolitik ose kontesator ne shqip dhe nese ja ke idene se cfare ben ky ne eksitim atehere po mund te sugjerosh.
> Dito eshte dikush qe i njeh mire komponentet elektronike dhe perseri nuk jap ide pasi per mua nuk sqarohet asgje nga kerkuesi se cfare fuqie do te instaloje.


Po mos ti njihja Dito, nuk do ta merrja mundimin dhe do tia thoja dikujt. Sipas atij kërkuesit ku thot 10 PC, ai normalisht ka një rrym 240 volt apo jo? Mesa di unë Kosova punon me 240! Sa i shkon kapaciteti 1 PC? Sa pajisje të tjera ka? Çfarë sistemi do të bëj? Ka kondicionera? Ka ekspres apo diçka tjetër për të pasur një 3 fazorsh. Unë e sugjerova më duket që të marri një elektriçist, nuk i thash merre inisiativën dhe bëje vet. Do më dukej jashtë logjike që t'ia sugjeroja dikujt që nuk e njeh rrymën.

----------


## Dito

> Po mos ti njihja Dito, nuk do ta merrja mundimin dhe do tia thoja dikujt. Sipas atij kërkuesit ku thot 10 PC, ai normalisht ka një rrym 240 volt apo jo? Mesa di unë Kosova punon me 240! Sa i shkon kapaciteti 1 PC? Sa pajisje të tjera ka? Çfarë sistemi do të bëj? Ka kondicionera? Ka ekspres apo diçka tjetër për të pasur një 3 fazorsh. Unë e sugjerova më duket që të marri një elektriçist, nuk i thash merre inisiativën dhe bëje vet. Do më dukej jashtë logjike që t'ia sugjeroja dikujt që nuk e njeh rrymën.


Perseri je gabim Tensioni eshte 220 volt, rryma eshte dicka tjeter ne elektronike qe ka te beje me intesitetin dhe amp

Mund te rrime gjithe naten bashke me muhabet por kemi koncepte te ndryshme per elektricitetin

----------


## OO7

> ....
> Fotografia qe po te tregoj me poshte quhet elektrolitik ose kontesator ne shqip dhe ....


Nje si puna ktij legenit qe ke ven ne foto ti më perplasi ne tok para ca ditesh, edhe pse qarku kishte nja 2 ore që qe shkeput nga korendi.

----------


## Dito

> Nje si puna ktij legenit qe ke ven ne foto ti më perplasi ne tok para ca ditesh, edhe pse qarku kishte nja 2 ore që qe shkeput nga korendi.


Pikerisht Kontesatoret ate detyre kane te luajne rrolin e magazines dhe kapacitetet e tyre nuk humbin edhe ne rastet kur sistemi fiket, vetem ne rastet kur skemat jane ndertuar ne menyre te tille qe ata te shkarkojne.
Nemomentin e ndezjes se paisjeve pikerisht keta elemente jane konsumuesit kryesore te energjise duke thithur ne menyre te perbindeshme gati 90% te energjise qe nevojitet per komplet paisjen.

----------

